# Bellville Locks and Dam



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone been down to Bellville yet this Year? Have any luck? Gonna try n hit it up Thursday


----------



## Bowjo (May 27, 2006)

I have been wanting to get down there...I have been working too much..Please post an update ....Joe


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I'll let Ya know how I do


----------



## jck1961 (Nov 7, 2010)

The fishing at Belleville has been pretty slow recently. I have been there a several times the last two weeks and the bites are few and far between. It was pretty good from mid January til mid February though.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Do You fish the Ohio or WV side?


----------



## jck1961 (Nov 7, 2010)

I fish the Ohio side. Tonight there was probably 6 or 7 shore fishermen and 2 boats there and I only witnesses 2 fish caught while I was there. I was there from about 4:45 - 6:00 pm.


----------

